# Circuitos Matemáticos y/o Aritméticos



## MrCarlos (Ene 14, 2013)

Hola 

Ahora voy a tratar de aportar una serie de circuitos que efectúan operaciones matemáticas y/o aritméticas bajo este tema.

Este diseño llamado SERIAL MULTIPLIER, que pudiera llamarse en español: multiplicador serial, sería el primero.
Como estoy adjuntando en el .ZIP un diagrama de flujo desarrollado con el SoftWare: Diagram Designer les paso el enlace para que lo bajen y lo instalen en su PC.
http://meesoft.logicnet.dk/
Una vez entrando a este enlace seleccionen en la columna de su izquierda: Diagram Designer.
Debajo de ese nombre hay varios lugares de donde descargarlo. Seleccionen: SnapFiles.

Espero les sirva lo que estoy adjuntando en el .ZIP.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 20, 2013)

Hola 

En esta ocasión estoy aportando un circuito que efectúa la división. Esto lo hace por medio del método de restas consecutivas.

Espero les sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

